# Looking for good canned food without flaxseed to use as topper for Kibble.



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I am currently feeding my two small dogs Farmina Ancestral Grain Cod. I am looking for a good canned food, that doesn't contain flaxseed, to use as a toper. I usually just give them a teaspoon of the canned, mostly to make the food more tasty for them.

Suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## MarieLovesChis (Mar 25, 2014)

The ones I've used and really like

Hound & Gatos (the salmon has flaxseed)
Weruva
Nature's Logic
Pet Kind That's It
Wysong Au Jus
Ziwipeak


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

MarieLovesChis said:


> The ones I've used and really like
> 
> Hound & Gatos (the salmon has flaxseed)
> Weruva
> ...


Thanks. hat is helpful.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

MarieLovesChis said:


> The ones I've used and really like
> 
> Hound & Gatos (the salmon has flaxseed)
> Weruva
> ...


Thanks. that is helpful.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

weruva is one that i have used. and like very much. kobe beef .looks gross ,smells great. made in thailand where the rules for production are more strict than here. human food factory.


----------



## stbernardlover (Jun 24, 2013)

My favorite topper (and what seems to be my dog's favorite) is Tripett. Very smelly but very rich in Omega-3's.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

tttttttttt


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Tripett
Weruva
Party Animal
Lotus
Red Barn


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

how about just some boiled chicken, ground beef or ground turkey and add some of the water; as well.. Bone broth or liver broth is also a good topper

I use to use these when I fed kibble
Merrick 96%
Wellness 95%


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Of the cans I have on hand, PetGuard and Precise (Naturals and Holistic) don't have flax in them. 

We ran out of our weruva cans but pretty sure they had no flax also. Spendy, BUT they're kindof shredded pieces of meat, so a little bit in the bowl coats the kibbles really well.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Whist about dehydrated? They make a great topper.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

LProf said:


> I am currently feeding my two small dogs Farmina Ancestral Grain Cod. I am looking for a good canned food, that doesn't contain flaxseed, to use as a toper. I usually just give them a teaspoon of the canned, mostly to make the food more tasty for them.
> 
> Suggestions will be appreciated.


Generally, I like to recommend the Natural Choice tray foods. I don't believe that they do have flaxseed. May be an option to check out.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

For canned toppers I use Evangers Hand Packed single ingredient line (100% chicken, beef, or salmon).
But I find it much more economical to buy a whole fryer chicken on sale at the grocery store and cook it in the crock pot for 10-12 hours, along with 3-4 chopped garlic gloves and some chicken broth. I usually add a couple boneless chicken breasts in as well so that it yields a couple 2 quart (I think??) containers. This provides enough kibble topper/mix for a couple weeks at a fraction the cost of premium canned food.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

RR's, you may want to google Evangers and all the trouble they've gotten in. They're a company I wouldn't give a penny to. I'd share them but don't know how to do it on my iPad.


----------

